# Whisker Biscuit and Fletchings



## aboe (Nov 20, 2012)

So I know that you can be accurate at long ranges despite the major disturbance with the fletchings by the whisker biscuit (strangely), but I'm wondering if anyone knows or has learned through trial and error if the biscuit starts to really throw off accuracy if you have offset or helical fletching as opposed to just straight, which I would assume has the least real disturbance. Any input?


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

I have shot both and seen no difference


----------



## Texan5 (Dec 3, 2011)

You have shot helicals through a Whisker Biscuit? Everything I have seen/read has said the combo wouldn't work, but the possibility intrigues me. It'd be great if you let me know how it worked/compared to straight, and also what kind of vanes/feathers you shot it through. Thanks!


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Tracker12 said:


> I have shot both and seen no difference


Same here ...I use the az ez fletch mini...it has a nice helical..no issues 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

I will always recommend a quality drop away over a WB, for those shooting helical fletching and looking for the best BH flight. If you shoot a mild offset, or straight fletch, the WB can be a great tool for follow-through.

I shoot a stronger right helical than you get out of an AZ EZ fletch (I use a Bliz. and it takes me a bit to set it up), yes you will see the vane be worn by the WB style rests, of any kind.

Those that shoot a WB and say that the color on the vanes isn't an issue, that's wear and contact and having an inpact on flight. Weather or not you see it in your groups. The WB will also impart rotation on the arrow prior to the natural point of rotation in flight, I wish I had the High Speed Cameras to illustrate this.

The point of which you will see an affect is dependent on a couple of things.
-How well the bow is tuned.
-Style and angle of fletching.
-Number of shots on that fletching, and the WB.
-Distance you shoot.

I point this out in every one of these WB vs. Drop Away rest threads. Most try to say they don't see it, but I have in my testing (shot a WB for nearly a year).
If I ever get the time and equipment, I'll put together a thorough side by side comparison. Even then, you'd have guys dispute my findings here.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Here are you videos*

I'm a huge fan of Drop Aways, always will be..But when people say the WB isn't accurate , I will always counter the argument...

Bottom line you shoot what works for you, and we will shoot what works for us....

The difference between you and I..I agree with you that drop aways are accurate but you don't agree that the WB is....







Jim Despart with a Whisker Biscuit...Sure he is a pro...But the whisker biscuit not consistent?? Don't care who you are, if it wasn't, this couldn't be done

And distance doesn't matter , I have said it before and I will say it again...the arrow don't care once its out of the bow...If you shoot good groups at 30, no reason you cant at 60...Unless the shooter dont hold his/her end of the bargain...That holds true for a drop away as well

You can discredit the WB all you want...people like it and people shoot it well

Not every one shoots a radical helical like you ...How come you don't get on folks that shoot a straight of off set vanes?? 

If a WB works for folks and they have great success, what business is it of ours...No one questions you for shooting a helical and or a drop away....It works for you

People have shown pics on here of hundreds and hundreds of shots through a WB and the arrows look just fine...

If you must know, I primarily shoot LD and or Hamskea rests...But Im a huge WB fan because it works...

I can admit and dont hold it against anyone who shoots a WB, its is a great rest




colo_dually said:


> I will always recommend a quality drop away over a WB, for those shooting helical fletching and looking for the best BH flight. If you shoot a mild offset, or straight fletch, the WB can be a great tool for follow-through.
> 
> I shoot a stronger right helical than you get out of an AZ EZ fletch (I use a Bliz. and it takes me a bit to set it up), yes you will see the vane be worn by the WB style rests, of any kind.
> 
> ...


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

this still dont scare me


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

WOW perfect vegas 450 round with a WB LOL and they cant even use fat arrows thru it......never seen before but impressive.....


----------



## Daiwateampenn (Feb 8, 2012)

i still keep my WB for backup, and i using Blazer 2" vane, with slight offset and helical.
So far so good, and never had a problem with the vane. WB just work perfect.


----------



## submarinokotbw (Aug 8, 2011)

It doesnt matter, but blazers are a little less tempermental than 4" fletching.


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

ex-wolverine said:


> . . .
> You can discredit the WB all you want...people like it and people shoot it well
> 
> Not every one shoots a radical helical like you ...How come you don't get on folks that shoot a straight of off set vanes??
> ...


I don't feel I come off as a basher, by the standards of others on this site. That is not the intention of my posts, here or otherwise.

I discredit the WB, based on my experiance with the rest, and my application of archery and fletching. That is not a bash, its my observations, which I feel I'm presenting in a professional manner. I don't bash folks who don't shoot the fletching I choose, nor my bow, nor my rest. I will however voice my opinion based on my observations on the rest, without giving it a second thought. It is a great training tool for follow through, it works well for straight fletch. (Neither of which are qualities I'm looking for in a rest.)



ex-wolverine said:


> this still dont scare me


Simple 2" blazers, on a straight fletch jig. Not at all the application found on my hunting setup. Look at the deflection of the vanes, and consider the effects with strong helical fletch.
It is a good video, and for a lot of shooters, there is no issue. However, the WB restricts your fletching options, therefore the tuning overall. This may be an issue for some, and not an issue for others.

Again, shoot what you enjoy, and I'll continue shoot what I enjoy and voice my opinion as such.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

colo_dually said:


> I don't feel I come off as a basher, by the standards of others on this site. That is not the intention of my posts, here or otherwise.
> 
> I discredit the WB, based on my experiance with the rest, and my application of archery and fletching. That is not a bash, its my observations, which I feel I'm presenting in a professional manner. I don't bash folks who don't shoot the fletching I choose, nor my bow, nor my rest. I will however voice my opinion based on my observations on the rest, without giving it a second thought. It is a great training tool for follow through, it works well for straight fletch. (Neither of which are qualities I'm looking for in a rest.)
> 
> ...


never took your posts as a bash...respect your opinion...there are always pros and cons to every thing...thats what makes this site so valuable...you get to see different perspectives


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

colo_dually said:


> *Look at the deflection of the vanes* .


No dog in this fight.....yet..............but looking at this high speed footage of vanes and pretty sure not from a WB :mg::mg::mg:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2WMNl8Ku4Y&feature=player_embedded


----------

